# Blue card in Luxembourg and family reunion



## ag.vinay

I am an NON-EU citizen. I am residing in Germany from past 3.5 years. I did my Master of Science in Computer Science from a German University. Now I am about to receive a job offer from a company in Luxembourg. I would like to apply for EU Blue Card after receiving my job contract in Luxembourg. I have few questions:

1. What is the minimum salary for a Software Engineer to apply for Blue Card in Luxembourg?

2. How long will it take to get a Blue Card in Luxembourg?

3. I want to bring my wife who is also a NON-EU citizen, immediately after getting Blue Card. Is this possible? because I read that I should be residing in Luxembourg for at least \"12 months\" before bringing my wife to Luxembourg. Since I am already residing in Germany (EU member country) for more than 3.5 years, is that \"12 month\" condition still apply for me?

4. If I cannot bring my wife immediately, what options I have to bring my wife as soon as I get my Blue Card?

5. Can I apply for Blue Card in Germany with a job contract from Luxembourg? Is this allowed?

Please suggest me whether I can get blue card from luxembourg and can live in Germany? How do I get residence permit of Germany when I pay taxes in Luxembourg?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't know much about the "blue card" but there is a Consulate for Luxembourg in Düsseldorf which handles visas. 

This page gives you their contact information, though I see they don't seem to have a website: Consulate of Luxembourg in Düsseldorf, Germany
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi

You might want to post this in the Luxembourg forum to get more relevant replies.


----------



## ALKB

ag.vinay said:


> I am an NON-EU citizen. I am residing in Germany from past 3.5 years. I did my Master of Science in Computer Science from a German University. Now I am about to receive a job offer from a company in Luxembourg. I would like to apply for EU Blue Card after receiving my job contract in Luxembourg. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. What is the minimum salary for a Software Engineer to apply for Blue Card in Luxembourg?
> 
> 2. How long will it take to get a Blue Card in Luxembourg?
> 
> 3. I want to bring my wife who is also a NON-EU citizen, immediately after getting Blue Card. Is this possible? because I read that I should be residing in Luxembourg for at least \"12 months\" before bringing my wife to Luxembourg. Since I am already residing in Germany (EU member country) for more than 3.5 years, is that \"12 month\" condition still apply for me?
> 
> 4. If I cannot bring my wife immediately, what options I have to bring my wife as soon as I get my Blue Card?
> 
> 5. Can I apply for Blue Card in Germany with a job contract from Luxembourg? Is this allowed?
> 
> Please suggest me whether I can get blue card from luxembourg and can live in Germany? How do I get residence permit of Germany when I pay taxes in Luxembourg?


For Luxembourg, BlueCard-information is rather sparse online:

EU Blue Card Network - Luxembourg Blue Card Information

I think it would be best to contact the Luxembourg Embassy in Berlin:

Embassy of Luxembourg in Berlin, Germany

Your prospective employer should also be able (and willing) to help you with these things.

In any case, I don't think you can reside in Germany and work in Luxembourg, as residence/work permits are national, not EU-wide. For such arrangements you will most probably have to wait until you have an EU nationality.


----------

